# [Résolu]Problème avec le jdk de Sun

## psylo

Voilà le problème que j'ai avec le jdk:

Je fais un emerge (download du jdk chez Sun, copie ds /usr/portage/distfiles et emerge sun-jdk).

Après cet emerge, je tape:

```
 java-config --list-available-vms
```

et voilà le résultat:

```
[blackdown-jdk-1.4.1] Blackdown JDK 1.4.1 (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.1) (*)

```

Donc, en gros, il s'est meme pas rendu compte de l'emerge!!! Voilà... Je sais pas trop à quoi c'est du.... Si quelqu'un a une idée...Last edited by psylo on Tue Jul 22, 2003 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

```
env-update
```

Peut être que cela permettrait de le prendre en compte ?

----------

## psylo

Déjà fait...

----------

## psylo

Ok... J'ai trouvé... La liste des jdk installés est en blanc... Comme le fond de ma console est en blanc, ben j'avais du mal à voir qq chose...

----------

## DuF

 :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Excellent  :Laughing:  (sans me moquer hein, ça arrive...) Il mériterait un place dans le best of du forum fr celui là. Tiens, faut qu'on fasse un thread best of du forum fr...

----------

## psylo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Excellent  (sans me moquer hein, ça arrive...) Il mériterait un place dans le best of du forum fr celui là. Tiens, faut qu'on fasse un thread best of du forum fr...

 

Mouais... J'ai quand-même perdu 3 jours dessus quoi... Encore heureux qu'un pote a eu le même coup... Sinon, je me cassais toujours la tête dessus...   :Confused: 

----------

